# Wine Bottle Openers



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

This is probably a strange post/question to ask, and I haven't been around in a while, but I was wondering what types of bottle openers people use and why? I'm getting into wine and pulling out corks is a frustration I'd rather not have every time I have to get into a bottle.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Got these accessories for Christmas .....the left is the opener and other accessories, the one on the right is an air pump.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Metrokane Rabbit Wine Bottle Opener. This has worked very well for my wine bottle opening.


----------



## Benz_one (Mar 22, 2006)

I have a cheaper version of the Rabbit called the Houdini. It decorks any bottle very easily and it removes the cork from the screw as well. Very inexpensive and useful. Highly recommended!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

back before i quit drinking, i used a sommelier's tool. you use the little knife on the end to remove the foil around the neck. then you screw in the corkscrew, put the lever on the edge of the bottle and use leverage to pull the cork out..it's super simple and easy to do.

it's the most simple 'good' opener out there. and you can get them at most liquor shops.

if you are looking for an even EASIER way, get the kind with a hinge so there's even more leverage.

i would never waste money on one of those expensive openers. they're for amateurs 

do it the traditional way.

oh, also i bought good boxed wines (don't laugh, there are quality wines in boxes now...)

and just so you don't think i'm blowing smoke, i took a class on fine wines and both guys who taught used those sommelier's tools...they made it look SO easy that i had to try it myself. voila! perfect opener.


----------



## Bankshot1101 (Oct 29, 2006)

i use a cheap $5 wine opener from the grocery store. Simple one that uses the two arms to pull the cork out. Simple, cheap, works, and i don't drink a lot of expensive wine. I'd like too, but a college budget doesn't quite suffice


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

One time I didn't have a wine opener and needed to open a bottle.....so I got small screw....screwed it into the cork.....put the bottle on the floor and stood over it, holding bottle with feet....got some pliers and pulled it straight out...works well.........in a must drink situation.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Bankshot1101 said:


> i use a cheap $5 wine opener from the grocery store. Simple one that uses the two arms to pull the cork out. Simple, cheap, works, and i don't drink a lot of expensive wine. I'd like too, but a college budget doesn't quite suffice


just make sure you get one that is hollow down the middle of the corkscrew..the really cheap ones that are a solid with ridges are notorius for breaking off corks.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

*Rabbit style cork removers are the easiest and best all around cork removers on the market*. Laguiole waiters cork screws are also nice, but they require finesse to use and can cost $100+. There are other boutique style openers, but are for collectors.

The rabbit will serve you well. It centers the screw and gives good leverage.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

mosesbotbol said:


> Rabbit style cork removers are the easiest and best all around cork removers on the market. *Laguiole waiters cork screws are also nice, but they require finesse to use and can cost $100+. *There are other boutique style openers, but are for collectors.
> 
> The rabbit will serve you well. It centers the screw and gives good leverage.


i'd have to disagree.

it takes one or two tries..and once you figure it out, it's as simple as pie.

and i've used both the cheapies and the laguioles, and they work basically the same...of course the more expensive are nicer quality, but the cheapies work with the same principle...leverage.

then again, i'm a simple man and wouldn't spend $500 for a lighter that works just as well as my $15 one, so take that for what it's worth...


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I've got one of these and am very happy with it:


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

JPH said:


> Got these accessories for Christmas .....the left is the opener and other accessories, the one on the right is an air pump.


I have the same one. It was a gift a year or two ago. They sell these at Brookstones. They work great. This will un-cork everything even a broken one. Well worth it and so easy to use.


----------



## vince321-cl (Oct 21, 2006)

Who needs a corkscrew? Just push the cork into the bottle!

OTH, I don't like the rabbit style openers at all. The Laguiole style is my favorite. But for ease of use, there is a cork puller that has a co2 cartrige, that is placed inside a housing, with a long needle that can be pushed through the cork. Once penetraded, push down on the co2 cartridge and the cork pops right out.

This is a horrible description, but really a fantastic device.

ORIGINAL CO2 Powered Cork Popping Tool 
Here's a link: http://www.oakhillstore.net/


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

I have the rabbit (as a wedding gift from Crate and Barrell) and opening wine has never been easier!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

vince321 said:


> But for ease of use, there is a cork puller that has a co2 cartrige, that is placed inside a housing, with a long needle that can be pushed through the cork. Once penetraded, push down on the co2 cartridge and the cork pops right out.
> 
> This is a horrible description, but really a fantastic device.


I know people the have exploded bottles with this style opener, and it's usually mature, older bottles- $$$$ to see a '48 Fonseca all over the kitchen floor...


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

i got the rabbit clone from brookstone. works well.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> *Rabbit style ...* It centers the screw and gives good leverage.


Out of context, Vic has a little laugh...


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

I also have a cheap rabbit knock off (~$25).

The nice thing about the rabbit is not only the ease and speed with which the cork is extracted from the bottle, but also the ease and speed with which the cork is ejected from the cork screw. I estimate you could open a dozen bottles in about 2 mins (10 secs each). Try doing that with a regular cork screw!

Just using such an ingenious piece of engineering is a delight for the gear head.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

mosesbotbol said:


> I know people the have exploded bottles with this style opener, and it's usually mature, older bottles- $$$$ to see a '48 Fonseca all over the kitchen floor...


i just had a vision of the look on belushi's face when they dropped the case of JD in animal house.

man, i can't even IMAGINE ruining a vintage bottle with an opener.

blasphemy!!!!! :hn


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

croatan said:


> I've got one of these and am very happy with it:


A little tough to take on a picnic.  RJT


----------



## vince321-cl (Oct 21, 2006)

Wow, never had a bottle explode on me, but then again I don't have any OLD french wines sitting in storage either. If you ever have the opportunity to try one, do so. I'm quite sure most people will find them pleasurable to use.


----------



## scotton (Dec 18, 2006)

The rabbit is greatness. You can get them at costco for $20.


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

Just buy something along the lines of a simple waiter's corkscrew. They cost around $6 and do a great job. People who can't use them shouldn't be drinking. :2


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I have a rabbit (the wine version).
You want to stay away from this one... Your wife might not...  


Pretty sure I haven't seen this one at Costco.


----------



## vince321-cl (Oct 21, 2006)

Ha!.................So, which protrusion is used for penetration?.......The cork that is?


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

JPH said:


> Got these accessories for Christmas .....the left is the opener and other accessories, the one on the right is an air pump.


Hey, congrats! I was gifted the same set for Christmas as well. Much easier to remove the cork than with my swiss army knife. Pulls the cork out with ease.


----------



## blawmt (Dec 12, 2006)

I've used the rabbit, it is a good puller. Last year I paid $10.00 for a Sonoma pneumatic puller (actually popper) which I love. It is a small pump with a long needle. You stick it through the cork and pump 10 times, the cork slowly pops out of the neck. It doesn't work as well on synthetic corks, but it still works.


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

I went ahead and bought the Rabbit from Costco for $20. It's called the Kirkland Signature? They had a deluxe Rabbit for 70 or something and I just went with the basic one. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## yacno (May 3, 2006)

I use a simple Screwpull. It works great.


----------



## Bankshot1101 (Oct 29, 2006)

TU09 said:


> Just buy something along the lines of a simple waiter's corkscrew. They cost around $6 and do a great job. People who can't use them shouldn't be drinking. :2


I kind of agree with you on that one. I love watching people know know how to use the lever thingy and really struggle to yank the cork out


----------



## Bigd_0457 (Dec 16, 2006)

Kwazy Wrabbit works just fine, hundred of bottles opened.
Also had the needle pump thing but I broke it, sharp objects and lots of wine are not a good combination anyway.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I use a very cheep opener I bought for a buck while working at Red Lobster (about 5 years ago.) Corkscrew on one side, little knifey thing on the other, and it works like a charm. This Rabbit does sound pretty cool though. If I see one, I may need to give it a try.

[edit: how does the rabbit work anyways, what makes it so great?]


----------



## Dr_Trac (Nov 8, 2006)

i'm a bartender and this is what i use. 



works perfectly.


----------



## scotton (Dec 18, 2006)

Bartenders have different needs from home users. I need something that I can use after having had two or eight glasses of wine. The rabbit is no-brainer simple if all you want to do is open the damn bottle.

On a semi-related note, I had a waiter on a cruise that could push the cork into an empty bottle, then pull it out with a napkin. Very cool trick.


----------



## Laserjock (Mar 25, 2006)

vince321 said:


> Wow, never had a bottle explode on me, but then again I don't have any OLD french wines sitting in storage either. If you ever have the opportunity to try one, do so. I'm quite sure most people will find them pleasurable to use.


I used one of these for the first time on a visit to my sister-in-law's this Christmas. I was very impressed as I have been using a Screwpull for years at home. Will be getting one of these, if for no other reason than I just think its cool.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Rabbit is the best cork screw ever. Sure more than one way will do the job, but in terms of practical inovation; the Rabbit is it. 

It centers the screw perfect and has a ton of stable leverage. Even on my port from the 20's and 30's; the Rabbit is my first pick.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Dr_Trac said:


> i'm a bartender and this is what i use.
> 
> works perfectly.


:tpd: Word for word.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Dr_Trac said:


> i'm a bartender and this is what i use.
> 
> works perfectly.


I have one of these as well and was a past bartender myself many moons ago. Nothing like going back to the basics. I have that and the Rabbit. I use both about equally the same.


----------

